
Epic Games and Improbable: Working Together for Developers - jarsin
https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/epic-games-and-improbable-working-together-for-developers
======
jarsin
"To assist developers who are left in limbo by the new engine and service
incompatibilities that were introduced today, Epic Games and Improbable are
together establishing a US $25,000,000 combined fund to help developers
transition to more open engines, services, and ecosystems. "

